# Air Filter



## idunnowhatsgoingon (Jan 19, 2007)

If I have a completely sealed box, almost air-tight, what would be the best method to filter the air comming into it?  Is it even necessary to do so?  I just notice some dust building up on the fan i'm using to pull the air inside.


----------



## Brouli (Jan 19, 2007)

depends on the size of box ??
add 2 computer fans  revers side so it bolow inside and you set  ,
but you got fan blowing on your plants right??


----------



## idunnowhatsgoingon (Jan 20, 2007)

huh?  I have fans correctly set-up and working at the moment.  I was wondering what media to use to as an air filter element...to keep the intake air cleeeeeeeeeean. :stoned:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 20, 2007)

Stretch panty hose over your intake fan...you can change it regularly, it's cheap and it'll keep your fan clean.


----------



## Brouli (Jan 20, 2007)

thats not what i ment    but yeaa  panty hose is your anwser


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm sorry....you said "air" not "fan". I'd go buy an activeted carbon filter from wally world(the flat square ones for the home) and cut it to the shape and size you need. If you want the air coming in filtered, put it on the intake. If you want to filter the air going out, put it on the exhaust fans. Hope this helps.


----------



## idunnowhatsgoingon (Jan 20, 2007)

thanks bud.  I was wondering if I could use the carbon filter on the intake.  I use it on the exhaust side now to keep the stinkies out of the house, but as far as actually cleaning up the air so the plants get nice fresh clean air...I wasn't sure.:afroweed:


----------



## ZMAN (Jan 20, 2007)

just make sure they dont filter out co2 from entering your grow room. good flow thro ventilation is probably more inportant.


----------



## Bubby (Jan 25, 2007)

I would say it's probably not necessary. A carbon filter for the intake seems like overkill.. would the cost really benefit you that much?
Unless dust is coating your buds, I'd just wipe the dust off the fan blades (or use pressured air for tight spots).
The panty hose suggestion is a great idea. Most new computers have 'dust filters' which are usually thin plastic sheets with holes in it. They'd be better off with panty hose instead, but they still catch a large ammount. That being said, most fans work fine with a bit of added weight (dust).

Have any pics of your growbox?


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 25, 2007)

if you have a inline fan you could almost use a high flow intake filter for a car


----------

